# Alkalmi munkalehetőség Nova Scotia-ban, ISO 9001



## creatoro (2014 Január 13)

Sziasztok!

Alkalmi - valószínűleg 1 napot igénylő - munkára keresek embert Nova Scotia-ban. Tudnivalók:

szükséges végzettség: minőségirányítási, ISO 9001-es végzettség (bocs, ha pontatlan a megfogalmazás)

előny: lehetőleg pár éves munkatapasztalat
feladat jellege: dokumentáció készítése

helyszín: Halifax, Nova Scotia
díjazás: egyedi, megbeszélés alapján
Nem ragaszkodom ahhoz, hogy magyar legyen az illető, így, ha ismertek valakit, aki tud angolul és el tudja vállalni, akkor jelezzétek. 

Azoktól várok telefonszámot, akik a fentieknek megfelelnek, a többit személyesen elmondom.


----------

